# Home-made Honeybee Vacuums



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Pretty cool... what is the bucket from walter t kelley for? I was nosing through your pics...


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

newbee 101 said:


> Pretty cool... what is the bucket from walter t kelley for? I was nosing through your pics...


Trish's Treasures was looking for a wax/honey separator from Walter T. Kelly....I happened to have one laying around and posted the picture for him him to take a look at it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I like it... very nice.


----------

